# Авиация > Современность >  Су-33 против израильских Ф-16 в 1996 году. Памагите-е-е-е!

## Anonymous

Приятель из Израиля перегнал мне текст из ихнего журнала.
Кому интересно - пришлю полностью. Ищу наших "свидетелей", нужна интерпретация событий с советской стороны.
Выдержки из текста - ниже.

	...В субботу 27 января 1996г. в 15-00 долгий вой сирены нарушил покой одной из баз израильских ВВС на севере страны. Эскадрилья «Эмен», находящаяся на дежурстве, немедленно подняла в воздух пару двухместных истребителей F-16. «Мы уже заканчивали обедать» – вспоминает майор запаса «Д», бывший пилот эскадрильи. «Поднялись в воздух, и диспетчер сообщил о неизвестной цели, приближающейся к Хайфе. Сразу после этого стало ясно, что происходит нечто необычное, на экране РЛС была видна цель, которая проводила маневры на высоте 1500м над уровнем моря». «Поведение цели заставило нас отказаться от предположения, что это может быть пассажирский или другой гражданский самолет» – говорил бригадный генерал Рани Флек, консультант по конструкциям самолётов, в настоящее время представитель израильских ВВС в США. «Мы приблизились к цели на расстояние 15 миль, и установили визуальную связь, но тип самолётов так и не могли определить»...


...". По форме крыльев, расположению воздухозаборников стало ясно, что это Су-27. Я знал, что у Су-27 между двигателями есть длинная балка РЭБ, однако ни на одном их этих самолётов её не было замечено. Этот факт мы отнесли на счёт недостатка нашей технической информированности. Также не было ясно, какова национальная принадлежность нашего потенциального врага, и что у него за система вооружения. Было ясно видно лишь то, что на законцовках крыльев самолёт не имеет ракет, однако было совершенно непонятно, несёт ли он какое вооружение под крыльями и под фюзеляжем, а также вооружён ли он пушкой. Поскольку система вооружения неизвестного самолёта не была определена, то возможность навязать ему воздушный бой временно отпадала, но, тем не менее, я снял пушку с предохранителя, ввёл в прицел данные и стал держать предельно допустимую дистанцию. Русский самолёт, а мы уже знали, что это Су-27, продолжал выполнять пилотаж на малой высоте, он, видимо, уже заметил нас и видел, что мы вошли в азарт. Не было понятно, с какой целью выполняется пилотаж, для тренировки, или он хочет затянуть нас в воздушный бой"...

----------


## Nazar

Надо было еще дописать,что доблестные евреи этот чудо самолет сбили и тогда бы все получилось в духе американского патриотизма
А причем тут Су-33?

----------


## А.Мельников

> А причем тут Су-33?


В это время "Кузнецов" находися в Средиземном море. Другим сушкам там было взяться неоткуда.

----------


## Nazar

> В это время "Кузнецов" находися в Средиземном море. Другим сушкам там было взяться неоткуда.


То что Кузнецов там в то время был,я прекрасно знаю,в Североморске в то время жил и большинство летчиков знал лично,так что впринципе,связи остались и хронологию этих событий востановить можно(если они имели место быть)
А вообще ,для начала,было бы не плохо дочитать до конца

----------


## Anonymous

текст в прикреплённом файле

----------


## Nazar

Сейчас спросил у отца на скорую руку,что он помнит по данному инцинденту,для более подробного ответа,надо звонить в Североморск,очевидцы живы и продалжают летать
А суть такова,кто-то из молодых летчиков,действительно отрабатывал пилотаж и зашел в зону,где пара израильских F-16 его из этой зоны вывели,пару раз зайдя ему в хвост.После этого на разборе полетов Тимур Автандилович сказал,что если кто-нибудь позволит еше раз сесть себе на хвост в полке у  Бахонко больше летать не будет.
Вот впринципе и вся история,а еще можно добавить,что евреям повезло,что на месте этого молодого летчика не оказался Сергей Мельников,Диордица(они все в этом боходе участвовали) или тем более Апакидзе,тогда можно было-бы поспорить кто кого там "гонял"
А вообще как говорил профессор Преображенский:"Не читайте советских газет(я имею ввиду прессу)",
А если читаете,то лучше проанализировать несколько источников и сделать вывод и то не факт ,что он будет верным
Как пример : журнал Вестник Воздушного Флота-журнал лично мной любим и уважаем
№7-8 1996г,статья называется Америка России показала "Америку",там сказано что во время визита летчики В .Пугачев и Т.Апакидзе совершили по одному вылету на самолетах F-14 и F-18
на самом же деле на Томкете летал только Пугачев,а Апакидзе летал на Викинге(где командиром экипажа ,как ни странно была женщина),это я еще по его рассказам помню
Такие дела

----------


## Д.Срибный

На ВИФе года два назад обсуждали, вот ссылка:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/2/archive/557/557291.htm
Обсуждение бурное, но, увы, почти безпредметное. Так что вся надежда на Назара :-)

----------


## Nazar

> На ВИФе года два назад обсуждали, вот ссылка:
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/2/archive/557/557291.htm
> Обсуждение бурное, но, увы, почти безпредметное. Так что вся надежда на Назара :-)


Так а какая Дима надежда?,то что я мог сказать я сказал,если звонить в Североморск Рассказову,думаю ответ будет вобщем такой-же,ну может добавленный фамилией летчика и эпитетами Апакидзе,которыми он его наградил
А это из-за уважения к человеку,который пускай и допустил ошибку,я бы все равно не написал,даже если бы знал

----------


## Flight level

> а еще можно добавить,что евреям повезло,что на месте этого молодого летчика не оказался Сергей Мельников,Диордица(они все в этом боходе участвовали) или тем более Апакидзе,тогда можно было-бы поспорить кто кого там "гонял"


А если бы у евреев на перехват взлетели такие же Сергей Мельников,Диордица,Апакидз  е,а не обычные строевые летчики,тогда можно было-бы действительно поспорить кто-кого.

----------


## Serega

> А если бы у евреев на перехват взлетели такие же Сергей Мельников,Диордица,Апакидз  е,а не обычные строевые летчики...


 - в том то и фокус, что у евреев уровень обычного строевого лётчика высок крайне. Тот уровень подготовки, который у нас нечто выдающееся - там, обычное дело. Кроме того - наши лётчики задавлены инструкциями "как бы чё не вышло".

Кроме того - не надо путать испытателя и влётанного воздушного бойца, который регулярно летает не на испытательные полёты с выдерживанием того или иного режима, а на воздушный бой.

Поэтому никакие Диордица и Апакидзе общую ситуацию бы не спасли. Ты можешь быть крутым лётчиком - до толку с того если ты один? 

Кроме того - израильтяне на порядок лучше знали тот район полетов и наверняка имели лучшее обеспечение.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> После этого на разборе полетов Тимур Автандилович сказал,что если кто-нибудь позволит еше раз сесть себе на хвост в полке у Бахонко больше летать не будет.


IMHO, перегнул Тимур Автандилович палку  :? . Ежели евреев с земли наводили, то они могли выйти в хвост, не включая РЛС. Против лома нет приема... а вот если включали - тогда неясно, почему наши не среагировали на это дело  :roll:

А ещё вот это порадовало:




> Поскольку система вооружения неизвестного самолёта не была определена, то возможность навязать ему воздушный бой временно отпадала


Что он там кому навязывать собрался в международном воздушном пространстве??

----------


## Flight level

> Сообщение от Flight level
> 
> А если бы у евреев на перехват взлетели такие же Сергей Мельников,Диордица,Апакидз  е,а не обычные строевые летчики...
> 
> 
>  - в том то и фокус, что у евреев уровень обычного строевого лётчика высок крайне. Тот уровень подготовки, который у нас нечто выдающееся - там, обычное дело. Кроме того - наши лётчики задавлены инструкциями "как бы чё не вышло".
> 
> Кроме того - не надо путать испытателя и влётанного воздушного бойца, который регулярно летает не на испытательные полёты с выдерживанием того или иного режима, а на воздушный бой.
> 
> ...


Так и я это имел ввиду!!!
А то тут Nazar"сказки"рассказывает как наши бы их как всегда "шапками"закидали мол если бы им бы тока волю дали.
А то что там молодой летал то я тогда молчу.....в 96 в походе летали те кому было уже за 40.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемые Сергей и Lupus Sapiens , в который раз говорю , не надо делать поспешных выводов, если Вы читали тему с начала, то должны были заметить , чо я не назвал ни фамилию, ни должность нм звание летчика, да может там летеха молодой сидел, которого евреи маленько погоняли 
По поводу подготовки наших и еврейских летчиков, позволю себе с тобой Сергей не согласиться, надо судить по ситуации и что самое главное , по времени :!: Я сомневаюсь , что у евреев есть летчики способные заправляться с крыла на крыло (если только доблестные эммигранты не помогли  :Wink:   :Wink:  ), я сомневаюсь , что в любой армии мира , люди способны служить и выполнять боевые задачи в тех условиях (служебных и бытовых) в которые их поставили, Я уверен , что комдивы в Израиле не ездят в ТельАвив и не упрашивают руководство государства,не  расформирововать его дивизию, а когда получают добро , не опускают вниз глаза и не просят киросина "на полетать" .Я уверен что летчики Герои России не заканчивают свои дни до пенсии качегарами в Североморской котельне evil: и таких примеров я могу приводить еще не один час , возвращаясь к теме , что Вы хотели от молодого капитана? :откуда мы знаем кого подняли на перехват?В  чем перегнул палку Тимур Автандилович и назовите мне хоть одного еврейского ЛИ с мировым именем.

----------


## Nazar

> А то тут Nazar"сказки"рассказывает как наши бы их как всегда "шапками"закидали мол если бы им бы тока волю дали.
> А то что там молодой летал то я тогда молчу.....в 96 в походе летали те кому было уже за 40.


Если Вы сейчас приведете мне  список летного состава 100 ОКИАП , на момент 1996 года , если Вы  сможете выдать здесь график полетов , с указанием фамилий, должностей и званий , я готов при всех перед Вами извиниться и съесть свою шляпу, но если Вы в течении следующих двух суток этого не сделаете или сделаете с ошибками, Вы  проглотите мою шляпу  :Wink:  и получите переходное звание пустозвона данного форума. :D

----------


## Serega

> Уважаемые Сергей и Lupus Sapiens , в который раз говорю , не надо делать поспешных выводов, если Вы читали тему с начала, то должны были заметить , чо я не назвал ни фамилию, ни должность нм звание летчика, да может там летеха молодой сидел, которого евреи маленько погоняли


 - касаемо лётчика конкретно я вообще ничего не говорил, Вов. Я ж ситуации не знаю. Я говорил про израильтянския ВВС в общем на тот момент. 

Но - мне не кажется что в наших ВВС что-либо поменялось, тем более то время было тяжелейшее, потому я очень сомневаюсь что "полетать" давали молодняку. Сильно сомневаюсь. С другой стороны - в росс. ВВС уже на то время понятие "молодняк" начало иметь смысел весьма извращенный.




> По поводу подготовки наших и еврейских летчиков, позволю себе с тобой Сергей не согласиться, надо судить по ситуации и что самое главное , по времени :!:


 - Володь, так мы смотрим именно по ТОЙ ситуации и ТОМУ моменту. У них только количество налёта такое, которое нашим не снилось. Чисто по климату хотя бы. В совецкое время 100-120 часов норма была. Или около того. Так вот - я читал как-то аирфорс монсли, так в нато налет 200 часов, у евреев - 240 в среднем. При этом сколько там боевых вылетов (то есть таких где реальное чувство опасности). Какие тут могут быть еще вопросы...




> Я сомневаюсь , что у евреев есть летчики способные заправляться с крыла на крыло (если только доблестные эммигранты не помогли   )


 - заправка с крыла на крыло сродни сексу в гамаке, имхо. Ибо надо не вынуждать учиться людей ловкачить, а заправщик нормальный построить. И не надо будет этот героизм проявлять. Посмотри как у амеров - штангой ткнули в конус (или штангой в клапан) да и всё. И Героя за это не дают, и не надо оно. 




> возвращаясь к теме , что Вы хотели от молодого капитана?


 - ну не мне тебе рассказывать,что в ИА именно капитаны - костяк боевого лётного состава. Поэтому если "что хотеть от молодого капитана" - надо в консерватории менять многое. :(




> откуда мы знаем кого подняли на перехват?


 - если это ВВС израиля, то тут можно быть уверенным - "недолётков" точно не пошлют.




> В  чем перегнул палку Тимур Автандилович


 - не знаю. 




> назовите мне хоть одного еврейского ЛИ с мировым именем.


 - Вов, так они ж самоли на продажу не делают, вот и пиара нет у них. Зато они очень неплохо способны за деревьями видеть лес. Выполняют их ВВСы свои задачи, им и достаточно. А вместо пиара они просто обеспечивают лётчикам нормальную жизнь. Разве это не правильно?


Ну а то, что  всех у нас душа болит за тот позор, который творится в нашей авиации - так то понятно... :(

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Вы проглотите мою шляпу  и получите переходное звание пустозвона данного форума.


Не, не получит... бьюсь об заклад, Вигген его без боя не отдаст  :D  :D  :D 




> В чем перегнул палку Тимур Автандилович


Так ведь написал же. Сам факт перехвата под сомнение ставится или не ставится? Если было, то неважно, какова степень индивидуальной подготовки нашего лётчика была, потому что он действовал, используя только данные БРЭО своего самолёта, а взлетевшие на перехват, 100%, были полностью в курсе воздушной обстановки при помощи данных с наземных РЛС или с самолёта ДЛРО. Так что ругать в такой ситуации лётчика ЛЮБОЙ квалификации за то, что ему зашли в хвост - думаю, перегиб. Вы же не будете ругать слепого за то, что он подножки не заметил и споткнулся?

----------


## juky-puky

> По поводу подготовки наших и еврейских летчиков, позволю себе с тобой Сергей не согласиться, надо судить по ситуации и что самое главное , по времени :!: Я сомневаюсь , что у евреев есть летчики способные заправляться с крыла на крыло


- Какие способы заправки существуют, так и заправляются.  



> если только доблестные эммигранты не помогли


- Не, это сказка и даже не смешная...



> В  чем перегнул палку Тимур Автандилович


- Отругал ребят ни за что.  Ну, грузин, кровь горячий...  :roll: 



> и назовите мне хоть одного еврейского ЛИ с мировым именем.


- Галлай М.Л.  :lol:

----------


## juky-puky

> В чем перегнул палку Тимур Автандилович
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так ведь написал же. Сам факт перехвата под сомнение ставится или не ставится? Если было, то неважно, какова степень индивидуальной подготовки нашего лётчика была, потому что он действовал, используя только данные БРЭО своего самолёта, а взлетевшие на перехват, 100%, были полностью в курсе воздушной обстановки при помощи данных с наземных РЛС или с самолёта ДЛРО. Так что ругать в такой ситуации лётчика ЛЮБОЙ квалификации за то, что ему зашли в хвост - думаю, перегиб. Вы же не будете ругать слепого за то, что он подножки не заметил и споткнулся?


- Правильно Волк говорит.  :) 
А Serega - очень правильно говорит!  :D

----------


## Nazar

> [- Какие способы заправки существуют, так и заправляются.  
> :


Полностью согласен



> Не, это сказка и даже не смешная...


Нет это шутка



> Отругал ребят ни за что. Ну, грузин, кровь горячий


Быть может, хотя я перегиба здесь не вижу.



> Галлай М.Л.


Марк Лазаревич испытывал ЛА в одном из израильских КБ или ЛИИ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Галлай М.Л.





> Марк Лазаревич испытывал ЛА в одном из израильских КБ или ЛИИ?


Ну это же вообще классика жанра, Nazar  ! В любой области у соплеменников дорогого жука так: если добился успеха - наш, наш, разумеется, где б ни жил! А если облажался - вот тут сразу по месту жительства, а не по национальности: русский, немец, француз, etc. . Именно так мифы об особых талантах и избранности и создаются   :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

Хлопци, если я рядом с фамилией Галлая смайлика не поставил, то самим уже и не догадаться, что это шутка была?  :roll: 

Что же касается уровня подготовки лётного состава, то тут даже говорить особенно не о чём, - всем сапиенсам сто лет назад всё должно было быть ясно, "кто есть ху" в мировом рейтинге в этом плане...
И, разумеется, показателем для каждой конкретной авиационной страны является не десяток лётчиков-испытателей или акробатов пилотажных групп, а среднестатистический лётчик,  и уж как-то так повелось - лётчик-истребитель, поскольку там работа сложнее...  :)

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Что же касается уровня подготовки лётного состава, то тут даже говорить особенно не о чём, - всем сапиенсам сто лет назад всё должно было быть ясно, "кто есть ху" в мировом рейтинге в этом плане...


Точно, сто лет всем сапиенсам было ясно, что в мировом рейтинге в этом плане рулят французы  :D .

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Что же касается уровня подготовки лётного состава, то тут даже говорить особенно не о чём, - всем сапиенсам сто лет назад всё должно было быть ясно, "кто есть ху" в мировом рейтинге в этом плане...
> 
> 
> Точно, сто лет всем сапиенсам было ясно, что в мировом рейтинге в этом плане рулят французы  :D .


- ?? Обосновать?? :?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - ?? Обосновать?? :?


История авиации - вполне себе достаточное основание? Сто лет назад, то есть в десятилетие перед Первой Мировой, в авиации рулили, в основном, французы  :D .

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - ?? Обосновать?? :?
> 
> 
> История авиации - вполне себе достаточное основание? Сто лет назад, то есть в десятилетие перед Первой Мировой, в авиации рулили, в основном, французы  :D .


- Не маловато - из столетия взять лишь первое десятилетие?

----------


## Nazar

Сам сказал "сто лет назад", сто лет назад был 1906год, тоесть десятилетие перед WW1 и рулили в это время действительно французы или ты опять пытаешься подвести под то , что самая лучшая подготовка ЛС на протяжении этих ста лет была у американцев или что еще интересней, у евреев :lol: , так это не так.Так скажем последние лет 15-20 да.Может до и во время войны у американцев были самые подготовленные летчики?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Сообщение от Lupus Sapiens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> ...


Каков вопрос- таков ответ :). Вы сами определили временной период - "сто лет назад"   :Wink:

----------


## Жора

Исходя из истории последних ста лет целиком, а не только из первого десятилетия, всем сапиенсам, даже тем, которые гомо, давно понятно, что лучшие лётчики - это русские и немцы. В понятие "русские" входят, в том числе, все выходцы из большой России, независимо от территориального деления после 91 года. По моим собственным наблюдениям, похоже немного отстают поляки. 
А вот сионистов тут и близко не валялось.
Наоборот, известны примеры их редкостной доблести, когда сразу четыре (!) пилота четырёх абсолютно исправных самолётов храбро катапультировались, заметив пуск одной (!) ракеты ЗРК (кажется, "Бук"), предположительно, в кого-то из них.
А того капитана на Су-33 они не перехватывали, дело-то происходило на "ничьей" территории. Парень из соображений "как бы чего не вышло" не стал на них реагировать должным образом, за что был вы :roll:  :roll: ан начальством (на мой взгляд, поделом).

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Наоборот, известны примеры их редкостной доблести, когда сразу четыре (!) пилота четырёх абсолютно исправных самолётов храбро катапультировались, заметив пуск одной (!) ракеты ЗРК (кажется, "Бук"), предположительно, в кого-то из них.


а можно подробней?

----------


## Жора

Всё, на что я мог бы сослаться, осталось в родных краях.
Вроде бы, что-то подобное вскользь описывалось в книжке М. Калашникова "Сломанный меч империи". Тот ещё источник, но другого сейчас, с ходу, назвать не могу. Надо искать.
Так что то, в чём уверен, уже написал. За давностию лет с момента поступления информации не помню тип ЛА, место и дату (вроде бы, 1982). И, само собой, сионисты такую потерю никогда в жизни не признают.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Понял вас, жаль конечно.
Но однако как то спороно "выходить на воздух" предположительно ,как я понимаю, над территорией противника.
БУК это вроде не слишком дальнобойный комплекс? Вроде он ПВО структуры дивизия /полк?(в средствах ПВО не шибко, не пинайте... :oops: )

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Жора, ссылками на Калашникова можно только насмешить.... серьёзнее, серьёзнее!

Попробовал поискать информацию по данному инциденту и попутно обнаружил наизабавнейшую "работу" пера известного  "авторитета" О.Грановского ;):

http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0270.shtml




> На западе лётчик с 5 победами в воздушных боях считается асом. В Израиле 39 лётчиков сбили 5 самолётов и более, в том числе 10 сбили 8 самолётов и более. Большинство фамилий по соображениям секретности до сегодняшнего дня остается неизвестными широкой публике. Однако есть и счастливое исключение - это лучший "реактивный" ас мира с 17 победами - Гиора Эвен (Эпштейн)


Вот так мы узнаём, почему можно обвинять арабов в непредоставлении бортовых номеров и имён пилотов сбитых израильских самолётов, а вот обратить такой же упрёк к евреям ну никак нельзя: секретность, панимаишь, и соображения безопасности! И тут же узнаём, что, оказывается, ни Пепеляева, ни Сутягина в истории также не существовало. И всё это уже в первом, вступительном, абзаце  :D . "Я фигею, дорогая редакция"! (с).

А вот здесь - очень любопытная статься из журнала "История авиации", посвящённая как раз информационной политике Израиля в отношении собственных ВВС, признания своих потерь и подсчёта чужих, и всего, что с этим связано:

http://avia-hobby.ru/ob/israel_1.html

В качестве примера только одна характерная цитата:




> Замечу, что имеется как минимум один случай, когда израильтяне "наболтали лишнего" о своих потерях в войне 1973 г. K.В.Сухов в своих мемуарах "Над Сирийским фронтом" приводит слова премьер министра Израиля Голды Меир: "за 22 дня боевых действий только ВВС лишились 65% списочного состава летчиков" (см. "Авиация и Время" №1/95 с. 17). При этом везде (не только у К.В.Сухова) указывается, что израильтяне "имели на каждый самолет 1,5 - 2 подготовленных экипажа". Если сопоставить эти цифры со словами Г.Меир, получается, что ВВС Израиля в ходе войны 1973 г. потеряли не только все имеющиеся на момент начала войны "Фантомы" и "Скайхоки", но и большую часть полученных уже в ходе войны самолётов этих типов.


Настоятельно рекомендую прочесть всю статью, а также очень беззубый и демагогический ответ на неё Жирохова; один ответ на эпизод с бомбёжкой Озирака чего стоит! (ссылка там внизу страницы)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну, секретность, думается мне, мера далеко не лишняя..
Чечня тому пример. И ИМХО, это разумно и правильно.
а вот если так статейки начинаются, то дальше уже читать смысла нет, факт=))

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Ну, секретность, думается мне, мера далеко не лишняя..
> Чечня тому пример. И ИМХО, это разумно и правильно.
> а вот если так статейки начинаются, то дальше уже читать смысла нет, факт=))


Пётр, так ведь этого Грановского в Израиле на руках носят и славят, как серьёзного исследователя истории ВВС стран - участниц арабо-израильских конфликтов!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

ну, тяжелый случай, что тут скажешь..
популизм, увы. Суворова тож в определенный период носили(кнги раскпали бешенным количеством, так уж точно), потом начали думать, и вышло что "пророк не прав"..=))
Кстати по поводу статей, в ИА был цикл статей о Ближнем Востоке, как сообщество оценивает их по поводу достоверности?
На мой взгляд достаточно непредвзято.

----------


## Холостяк

Ой ли!? А был ли «Кузнецов» тогда в походе…? Что-то и про опознавательные знаки самолета не написано конкретно… Кажется выдумали все израильтяне… Тем более они свой Ближний Восток на радарах держат очень хорошо и далеко, чтоб их «Скадом» не бабахнули арабы с перепугу… И если б «Кузнецов» зашел в Средиземное, то его бы «пасли» все и из подводы и из космоса, а тем паче самолетики с него. И никакой начальник, через свой труп  только, не пустит «зеленого молодца-огурца» тренироваться «летать» в Средиземном море… Такой «огурец» как залетит, дров наломает, что все с должностей послетают в момент или технику сломает, что всем флотом и иностранцами поднимай со дна... тот же «Кузнецов». Так что и речи не может быть о тренировках молодежи или вообще кого-либо. 
Я склонен к тому что выдумки все это милитаристский настроенных военных, нагнетающих обстановку и так в горячей и без того точке…

Дык…а если таки все таки это был наш родной Су-33 с «Кузнецова».. Тогда НЕХИЛО засветили всю радарную схему Израиля.., плюс откуда наводят и как быстро…и кто прилетел… Небойсь прально, вместо ракет еще контейнер висел какой-нибудь на Сухом… На "Кузнецове" только и успевали на "карандаш брать"!!!! И в кабинке точно ученик Чкалова!!! Это и "слепому" понятно...
Забыли что ли как американцы светили нашу схему ПВО…!!??? И причем и сейчас «светят»!!!!

 Об асах французах я впервые тут почитал мнение. Конечно, каждый имеет право иметь свое, но вроде немцев считали «крутыми» пилотами. Если уж вспомнили этажерки, то Красный Барон сразу нарисовался и фронт немцы держали со всей Европой… Экзюпери тут не вписался как-то…, тем более немцы во 2 Мировой Францию в момент окучили. так что "Вымпел" переходящий у них дольше всех с самого начала был...пока наши его не забрали и наподдали... Только вот сейчас у кого этот вымпел.. я вот затрудняюсь, но предполагаю все таки у американцев, как ни обидно...

И ОЧЕНЬ согласен с золотыми словами уважаемого собеседника juky-puky:  ...показателем для каждой конкретной авиационной страны является не десяток лётчиков-испытателей или акробатов пилотажных групп, а среднестатистический лётчик, и уж как-то так повелось - лётчик-истребитель, поскольку там работа сложнее...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Об асах французах я впервые тут почитал мнение. Конечно, каждый имеет право иметь свое, но вроде немцев считали «крутыми» пилотами. Если уж вспомнили этажерки, то Красный Барон сразу нарисовался и фронт немцы держали со всей Европой… Экзюпери тут не вписался как-то…, тем более немцы во 2 Мировой Францию в момент окучили.


Не совсем верно, истребительная авиация Франции в капании 1940 года в общем то воевала неплохо, насбивала то же немало.
Причем самый результативный истребитель насколько помню Хок Н-75.
Поищи инфу по тому периоду, весьма интересно=))

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> И если б «Кузнецов» зашел в Средиземное, то его бы «пасли» все и из подводы и из космоса, а тем паче самолетики с него.


А кто-нибудь знает, заходил ли в том походе "Кузнецов" в Тартус?
Вот ведь база, где советские корабли частенько отмечались, да и до Израиля недалеко. Так что вряд ли появление "Кузи" там было бы воспринято как выдающееся событие... особо пасти его смысла не было, а радиоэлектронной разведкой спокойно можно было заниматься во время стоянки в Тартусе, к примеру.

----------


## Холостяк

Будьте уверены!!! "Пасут" еще как!!! Каждый "шаг" пишут... И причем помимо электронного наблюдения, визуальное обязательно присутствует...
Ну информации по всем не мало и по французам, и по немцам, да и про наши этажерки много появилось... И по Второй Мировой... Тут сложно утверждать. Мое мнение склоняется к немцам. Просто серьезнее они ко всему военному относились...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые коллеги, а о чем,  собственно, спор? Обиделись, что какие-то израильтяне вышли в хвост непобедимому Су-33? А что в этом  невозможного? И на И-16 мессера сбивали... А  что на  Су -33 только асы летают уже забыли? А что касается летной подготовки тут и сравнивать нечего. Какой налет был у зам. комэска м-ра ТРОЯНОВА, когда он благополучно заблудился и катапультировался из с-та? 15 часов! И это к 15 сентября! У ЗАМ. КОМЭСКА! Что говорить о других-то? Воюет не самолет, а летчик; это-то как божий день ясно. Года 2-3-назад я читал статью в нашем журнале, кажется, в Авиа -Панораме о Люфтваффе. Так вот там было написано, что пилоты  Люфтваффе, имея налет 180 часов в год на учениях ВВС стран НАТО ИСПОЛЬЗУЮТСЯ В КАЧЕСТВЕ МИШЕНЕЙ! Так как они не могут на равных соперничать с пилотами  США и Англии у которых налет порядка 220-250 часов в год. Так что,  что уж говорить про наших с их 15-20 часами... Штатники еще 5-7 лет назад заявили, что они не рассматривают наши ВВС как серьезную силу. А с тех пор  мы в количестве не прибавили, да и о качестве пока больше пустой болтовни. Что тут сказать? Горько и обидно...

----------


## Nazar

> Ой ли!? А был ли «Кузнецов» тогда в походе…? Что-то и про опознавательные знаки самолета не написано конкретно… Кажется выдумали все израильтяне… Тем более они свой Ближний Восток на радарах держат очень хорошо и далеко, чтоб их «Скадом» не бабахнули арабы с перепугу… И если б «Кузнецов» зашел в Средиземное, то его бы «пасли» все и из подводы и из космоса, а тем паче самолетики с него. И никакой начальник, через свой труп  только, не пустит «зеленого молодца-огурца» тренироваться «летать» в Средиземном море… Такой «огурец» как залетит, дров наломает, что все с должностей послетают в момент или технику сломает, что всем флотом и иностранцами поднимай со дна... тот же «Кузнецов». Так что и речи не может быть о тренировках молодежи или вообще кого-либо. 
> Я склонен к тому что выдумки все это милитаристский настроенных военных, нагнетающих обстановку и так в горячей и без того точке…
> 
> .


И после этого вы говорите , что имеете отношение к армии в целом и к авиации в частности :? Кузнецов прошел Гибралтар 4 января 1996 года и находился в Средиземном море до 29 февраля в солстав АУГ вошло четыре корабля и пять судов , во время стоянки в Тунисе ,Америка стояла в 100 милях и были совершены совместные визиты. В состав летной группы вошли 18 летчиков в званиях от капитана до полковника, 14 летчиков имели квалификации летчика снайпера и летчика 1 го класса и налет от 900 до 2000 часов.Так-же была группа ЛИ в составе Пугачева,Мельникова, летчики ГЛИЦ ВВС РФ Раевский, Диордица, Крицкий,Богдан.Всего за поход состоялось 30 летных смен (около 700 полетов, полеты испытателей не засчитаны)
Видио практически всех летных смен есть у меня на кассетах, в архиве
А вы поход и нахождение Кузнецова в Средиземке под сомнение ставите, смех да и только :D , среди подчиненных (вы же подполковник) этого не ляпните, засмеют.
2 Lupus Sapiens



> А кто-нибудь знает, заходил ли в том походе "Кузнецов" в Тартус?


Да в Тартус Кузнецов зашел 28 января.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Петр Берестовой
> 
> Ну, секретность, думается мне, мера далеко не лишняя..
> Чечня тому пример. И ИМХО, это разумно и правильно.
> а вот если так статейки начинаются, то дальше уже читать смысла нет, факт=))
> 
> 
> Пётр, так ведь этого Грановского в Израиле на руках носят и славят, как серьёзного исследователя истории ВВС стран - участниц арабо-израильских конфликтов!


- Серьёзный исследователь - это, типа, Ильин?  :twisted:

----------


## Холостяк

Ну прямо заклеймили... "...подполковник и не знает, кто куда ходил.." Я в далеком в 96 в академке был... Кто куда ходил не следил, весь в учебе был. Отличник..., надо было пятерки "стричь". Да и следить есть кому, кому деньги за это платят...
А я и "ляпну", что стесняться! Мне фиолетово где "Кузнецов" был в далеком 96-м Нного числа, Нного месяца... Я и знаю что 2\3 нашего ГШ ВВС в лампасах тоже не знает где "Кузнецов" был, и более того где сейчас.....а я всего лишь подполковник... 
Как Василий Иванович сказал: "...по должности знать не обязательно...!"
А кстати, что это "Кузнецов"?

А вот то что "в бой идут одни старички" точно подметил, не брали молодых в дальний поход...

----------


## juky-puky

> А вот сионистов тут и близко не валялось.
> Наоборот, известны примеры их редкостной доблести, когда сразу четыре (!) пилота четырёх абсолютно исправных самолётов храбро катапультировались, заметив пуск одной (!) ракеты ЗРК (кажется, "Бук"), предположительно, в кого-то из них.


- Дичайший и тупейший бред...  :roll:

----------


## Grimm_brother

> И всё это уже в первом, вступительном, абзаце . "Я фигею, дорогая редакция"! (с).


О.Грановский у себя на форуме сказал что добавление про секретность принадлежит как раз-таки дорогой редакции, а  не ему. Технически нет никакой проблемы с ним связаться и задать вопрос напрямую. С другой стороны редакция Авиамастера в лице В.Кондратьева и один из авторов статьи - М.Жирохов являются участниками Форума и они так же думаю  могли бы легко развеять все сомнения насчет первого абзаца 

брат Гримм

----------


## vomit airways

Об этих инцидентах в средиземном Тимур Автандилович лично информировал офицеров 444ЦБП ПЛС флота.
Информировал официально,так сказать, - в конференцзале.
В первых вылетах действительно имели место эпизоды сопровождения F-16 c их "тактическим" приемуществом,как они(израильтяне) себе думали. Но впоследствие Апакидзе лично и не только "излечили" их от этой иллюзии... (эх! посмотреть бы...!) 

А "молодой" для Апакидзе понятие особое...
Молодых в общепринятом смысле,понятное дело, у палубников не было вообще.

----------


## juky-puky

> В первых вылетах действительно имели место эпизоды сопровождения F-16 c их "тактическим" приемуществом,как они (израильтяне) себе думали. *Но впоследствие Апакидзе лично и не только "излечили" их от этой иллюзии*... (эх! посмотреть бы...!)


- Вот в этом месте - поподробнее, пожалуйста?! Как сей славный грузин лично "лечил" израильские ВВС?  8)

----------


## Холостяк

Лечил.... Как говорит техсостав - "сжатым воздухом"!

А информировать руководящий состав - им все "до фонаря". Только вид деловой делают. Все равно что Сталина о войне информировать, зашевелился пока под Москвой враги оказались.

----------


## Flight level

> Сообщение от Flight level
> 
> А то тут Nazar"сказки"рассказывает как наши бы их как всегда "шапками"закидали мол если бы им бы тока волю дали.
> А то что там молодой летал то я тогда молчу.....в 96 в походе летали те кому было уже за 40.
> 
> 
> Если Вы сейчас приведете мне  список летного состава 100 ОКИАП , на момент 1996 года , если Вы  сможете выдать здесь график полетов , с указанием фамилий, должностей и званий , я готов при всех перед Вами извиниться и съесть свою шляпу, но если Вы в течении следующих двух суток этого не сделаете или сделаете с ошибками, Вы  проглотите мою шляпу  и получите переходное звание пустозвона данного форума. :D


Ну ответить мне в течение двух суток возможности не было но отвечу сейчас!

Список и график полетов я конечно и мог бы привести это не проблема но не буду это делать по понятным причинам(сам не маленький понимать должен)Нуа если ты всё же настаиваешь что там был молодой то тогда не противоречь своим же сообщениям(((((( В состав летной группы вошли 18 летчиков в званиях от капитана до полковника, 14 летчиков имели квалификации летчика снайпера и летчика 1 го класса и налет от 900 до 2000 часов.))))))капитан там был один а остальных молодыми можно называть с большой натяжкой
в то уже время в РФ 1-й класс было получить очень проблематично и все кто его имел имели его ещё при СССР я это тут заявляю не потому что это знаю потому как в том гарнизоне у меня папа служил и я там жил а потому как с этими мужиками служил когда то.
Ну а про тот конкретно описанный случай скажу что это был п/п-к.........ну фамилию называть не буду он потом ушёл в КБ Сухого на РВП так что можешь поинтересоваться сколько ему сейчас лет и сколько тогда было.

Так что шляпу в студию!!!!

----------


## Жора

Ну и, как говорят у нас, китайцев, ************? Что это меняет?

*Администратор:* Жора, Вам замечание за мат, хоть и завуалированный под китайский.

----------


## vomit airways

> Сообщение от vomit airways
> 
> В первых вылетах действительно имели место эпизоды сопровождения F-16 c их "тактическим" приемуществом,как они (израильтяне) себе думали. *Но впоследствие Апакидзе лично и не только "излечили" их от этой иллюзии*... (эх! посмотреть бы...!)
> 
> 
> - Вот в этом месте - поподробнее, пожалуйста?! Как сей славный грузин лично "лечил" израильские ВВС?  8)


О том, как можно лечить от иллюзий славные израильские ВВС, например, такие летчики, как Тимур Автандилович не рассказывают,а ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ на практике. В течении нескольких недель до своей гибели (17.07.2001), находясь в 444ЦБП ПЛС, в плотном графике полетов Апакидзе лично демонстрировал л\с центра запредельные возможности во владении Су-33 в том числе и в тактике ведения ближнего боя. 
Кстати, некоторые из  строевых летчиков-истребителей, приглашенных в центр для возможности отбора в палубную авиацию, после "вывозных" полетов с Апакидзе, покидали кабину "Элки" в полувменяемом состоянии и с характерным бледно-зеленым цветом лица...

----------


## Жора

:oops: 狐狸夜里回宿舍里
Изззынити...
Данная лингвошокирующая фраза означает только лишь "лиса ночью возвращалась в общежитие".

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ... в плотном графике полетов Апакидзе лично демонстрировал л\с центра запредельные возможности во владении *Су-33* в том числе и в тактике ведения ближнего боя. 
> Кстати, некоторые из строевых летчиков-истребителей, приглашенных в центр для возможности отбора в палубную авиацию, после "вывозных" полетов с Апакидзе, покидали кабину *"Элки"*


Это как? Сначала показывал на Су-33, а потом то же самое делал со слушателями на "элке"))))? Хороший самолёт Л-39, однако ;)!

----------


## Nazar

> Ну ответить мне в течение двух суток возможности не было но отвечу сейчас!


Ну а мне некогда отвечать Вам сейчас, у меня через сорок минут паровоз в Москву, вернусь и отвечу
А пока , в каких годах ваш отец служил в Севере-3 и где служил, может так статься , что я его сам знаю, если он имеет отношение к летному составу в период с 1994 по 1999 год, сегодня лично знаю только руководство, Матковского,Кожина,Кретова  ,Корнеева и перешедщего недавно в штаб Рассказова.

----------


## vomit airways

> ... в плотном графике полетов Апакидзе лично демонстрировал л\с центра запредельные возможности во владении *Су-33* в том числе и в тактике ведения ближнего боя. 
> Кстати, некоторые из строевых летчиков-истребителей, приглашенных в центр для возможности отбора в палубную авиацию, после "вывозных" полетов с Апакидзе, покидали кабину *"Элки"*
> 
> 
> Это как? Сначала показывал на Су-33, а потом то же самое делал со слушателями на "элке"))))? Хороший самолёт Л-39, однако ;)!


Разве я написал, что на "Элке" он делал то же самое,что и на Су-33?

----------


## Flight level

> Сообщение от Flight level
> 
> Ну ответить мне в течение двух суток возможности не было но отвечу сейчас! 
> 
> 
> Ну а мне некогда отвечать Вам сейчас, у меня через сорок минут паровоз в Москву, вернусь и отвечу
> А пока , в каких годах ваш отец служил в Севере-3 и где служил, может так статься , что я его сам знаю, если он имеет отношение к летному составу в период с 1994 по 1999 год, сегодня лично знаю только руководство, Матковского,Кожина,Кретова  ,Корнеева и перешедщего недавно в штаб Рассказова.


Читай внимательно мой пост....мой отец не причем!!!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от vomit airways
> 
> ...


- Но при чём здесь городская баня и израильские ВВС, которые он, якобы, "лечил"? (Только они (IAF) об этом так и не узнали...  :twisted:)

----------


## vomit airways

Лично вам, juky-puky я не собираюсь что-либо доказывать.
Автору данного топика, как видно, очень интересны любые факты по этому вопросу, и я посчитал возможным изложить то, что знаю именно фактически, преднамеренно избегая подробностей, а они есть. 
Выступая, перед л\с центра, Апакидзе, как бы подводил итог похода.
Куда уж достовернее???! 
Есть еще информация у летчиков из 3-ей АЭ, с которыми Апакидзе общался наиболее тесно и, в частности, подробнее на обсуждаемую тему...
А понятие "излечил",если вам не нравится, я могу  заменить на "вытеснил из зоны наших полетов",но и это будет весьма щадящая формулировка по отношению к  Израильтянам.
А, тот пилот, которого они якобы перехватывали, просто выполнял полетное задание на выполнение упражнений по пилотажу в зоне и,попросту, игнорировал присутствие F-16 в то время как они воображали себя "перехватчиками".
Кстати, в этих событиях и F-15 засветились. Вам об этом что-нибудь известно...?
Надеюсь и отстаиваемая вами т.з. имеет в основе информацию, полученную ЛИЧНО вами из первых рук непосредственных участников этих событий. И уж конечно не из приведенной вначале темы статьи...

----------


## juky-puky

> Лично вам, juky-puky я не собираюсь что-либо доказывать.
> Автору данного топика, как видно, очень интересны любые факты по этому вопросу, и я посчитал возможным изложить то, что знаю именно фактически, преднамеренно избегая подробностей, а они есть. 
> Выступая, перед л\с центра, Апакидзе, как бы подводил итог похода.
> Куда уж достовернее???! 
> Есть еще информация у летчиков из 3-ей АЭ, с которыми Апакидзе общался наиболее тесно и, в частности, подробнее на обсуждаемую тему...
> *А понятие "излечил",если вам не нравится, я могу  заменить на "вытеснил из зоны наших полетов",но и это будет весьма щадящая формулировка по отношению к  Израильтянам.*


- Ну, вот теперь всё понятно! _"Генерал Апакидзе вытеснил израильские ВВС из восточной части Средиземного моря!"_ 
*Он не рассказывал личному составу как он это сделал?*  :Wink:  



> А тот пилот, которого они якобы перехватывали, просто выполнял полетное задание на выполнение упражнений по пилотажу в зоне и, попросту, игнорировал присутствие F-16 в то время как они воображали себя "перехватчиками".


- Ну, они же не знали, что тот пилот - "Неуловимый Джо" и ловить его совсем не нужно!   :twisted: 



> Кстати, в этих событиях и F-15 засветились. Вам об этом что-нибудь известно...?


- Про F-15-ые - ничего. Зачем же их ещё специально поднимать, если Апакидзе всех оттеда вытесняет?!  :lol: Только топливо зря жечь... Вот и сидели тихонько, как мыши, чтобы не прогневить грозного аса морей - ыщё пулять начнёт, чем ни попадя!  
  



> Надеюсь и отстаиваемая вами т.з. имеет в основе информацию, полученную ЛИЧНО вами из первых рук непосредственных участников этих событий. И уж конечно не из приведенной вначале темы статьи...


- Увы - только из вторых. 
Вообще-то существуют международные правила полётов над нейтральными водами, о всех проводимых плановых учениях пограничные государства предупреждаются - во избежании несчастных случаев и незапланированных потерь личного состава, - даже если это американские ВВС проводят учения у берегов Гондураса...

----------


## vomit airways

> - Увы - только из вторых.


Ну так назовите, наконец, этот ваш вторичный источник!

А может вы и есть тот самый майор "Д",подполковник "Й" или полковник "Ш" которые,"сблизившись так, чтобы видеть лицо пилота"(каков наш пилот - пилотаж без маски крутит!),
кричали ему "убирайся вон, противный!!!". Оставалось только "пульнуть в него чем ни поподя" с такого-то расстояния!  :lol: 

Или майор запаса "Б", который не знал,что его "лечил Апакидзе" -
- цитирую: " так майор запаса Б. вспоминал, что из-за нервного и физического истощения некоторое время после полёта он не мог шевелить руками..."
Этож как мы их напугали, что бедняги имена свои позабывали! :lol: 

Ну и спасибо, конечно, что зоной наших полетов вы называете расчищенной от израильских ВВС восточную часть средиземноморья. 
За такую лесть впредь доверяю вам лично сочинять мои реплики и на них же отвечать! (Но таким неприличным подхалимством больше не увлекайтесь)

А так, вообще, молодец! Вот и смайлики красивые подобрал - видно, что старался...

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Увы - только из вторых.
> 
> 
> Ну так назовите, наконец, этот ваш вторичный источник!


- Израильские СМИ и израильские военнослужащие. 



> А может вы и есть тот самый майор "Д",подполковник "Й" или полковник "Ш" которые,"сблизившись так, чтобы видеть лицо пилота"(каков наш пилот - пилотаж без маски крутит!),
> кричали ему "убирайся вон, противный!!!". Оставалось только "пульнуть в него чем ни поподя" с такого-то расстояния!  :lol:


- Ну, что Вы! Я скромный советский отставной козы барабанщик... 



> Или майор запаса "Б", который не знал, что его "лечил Апакидзе" -
> - цитирую: " так майор запаса Б. вспоминал, что из-за нервного и физического истощения некоторое время после полёта он не мог шевелить руками..."
> Этож как мы их напугали, что бедняги имена свои позабывали! :lol:


- Это просто дешёвый *издёж, чистейшей воды, расчитаный на профанов от авиации. Из той же серии баек, откуда взяты два якобы "изральских лётчика", катапультирующихся при виде ЗУР... _Человек, серьёзно изучающий состояние дел в мировой военной авиации, никогда в эту чушь просто не поверит._ ВВС Израиля постоянно участвуют в совместных учениях с ВВС стран НАТО. И,  *в среднем*, дерут там всех в хвост и в гриву. Включая американцев, англичан и немцев.
Уровень подготовки советских лётчиков-истребителей не особо котировался в послевоенный период (отдельные асы - не в счёт), а сегодня его вообще никто не воспринимает всерьёз (отдельные мастера - не в счёт).   Это не шутка.  



> Ну и спасибо, конечно, что зоной наших полетов вы называете расчищенной от израильских ВВС восточную часть средиземноморья. 
> За такую лесть впредь доверяю вам лично сочинять мои реплики и на них же отвечать! (Но таким неприличным подхалимством больше не увлекайтесь)


- Не принимайте юмор близко к сердцу...   :Wink:  



> А так, вообще, молодец! Вот и смайлики красивые подобрал - видно, что старался...


- Нормальная эстетическая потребность...  :)

----------


## juky-puky

Обсуждение этой же темы на израильском форуме:
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewt...&postorder=asc

----------


## Flight level

Уже то что израильтяне не смогли сразу идентифицировать точно тип ЛА и его вооружение.Только говорит о том что они не рассматривают РФ как серьёзного противника.

----------

или о том что  они либо  такие неучи, что даже тип самолета потенциального противника определить не могут...))  они  ведь не только тип, они  возможности  знать должны, стыд и срам!
либо  видели его кмов за 20))) ибоближе подлететь  испугались)) наши летчики финнские ф-18 безошибочно определяют) и фоткают))))

----------


## Холостяк

Прямо страсти, какие тут на форуме некоторые высказывают…, что два года назад на израильском (по ссылке юкки). Есть разумный и реальный взгляд на встречу в небе средиземноморья российского Су-33 с «Кузнецова» и израильских Ф-16. Однако из-за острых» и «резких» высказываний некоторых собеседников, невидно реальности. Уже в адрес государственной политики России покатили. В частности, приравнивание российских интересов с глобальной политикой строительства социализма во всем мире, тем, чем занимался СССР – уже вообще ни в какие ворота… И что кто-то там учил кого то как надо летать… Это погоже на разговор в песочнице, про то, как в кинобоевике один надрал другому задницу. 
Все значительно проще… Россия захотела показать мировому сообществу, то, что государство у нас еще имеет некоторый военный потенциал. То, что она имеет слово, вроде как не последнее, в регулировании некоторых острых вопросов в горячих токах мира. Генералы бодро отрапортовали правительству, что «наш бронепоезд» на парах и есть предложение снарядить поход своими силами. Как сказать «себя показать и людей посмотреть». Получили добро… И как в старой еврейской хохме, «одели на голое тело старенький поношенный фрак, оставшийся от СССР, который уж поизносился, сел в размере, однако ж фрак он и остался фрак и пошли без приглашения в гости, изображая чинный вид и респектабельность». Получилось, конечно, несколько пафосно, но роль этот поход свою сыграл. Мировое сообщество действительно убедилось, что у России «есть еще порох в пороховницах». Однако «мощИ» никакой продемонстрировано фактически то не было. Может лампасники и загордились… Мож кому и медальку под пенсию дали. Но, судя по тому одинокому самолетику над средиземным, обычные военные, зная реальность дела, вели себя скромно. И низкий им поклон от трудового российского народа, а от остальных простых военных - воинская честь, за то, что выполнили свой долг. 
Те, кто пишет об агрессивности России, то глубоко не прав в своих взглядах. Там есть кому вести себя агрессивно. Факт который знает мало-мальский любитель авиации, то что интенсивность взлет-посадок, количество самолетов и время в воздухе палубной авиации одного авианесущего корабля США в средиземноморье– в несколько раз больше того, что «тужились» показать наши в этом образцово-показательном походе. 
И то, что там Апакидзе «учил» кого-то, просто бред людей пишущих такое, выдавая свой диагноз за высказывания этого мастера. Летчик просто сделал вылет над нейтральными территориальными водами и провел его без летных происшествий, как и требовалось. Молодежи там не было, так как генералы сразу же лишились бы своих погон, если б кто-то из молодых «облажался». Тут уже престиж страны и международный уровень. Тут, если что, молодого летчика «козлом отпущения» не сделаешь. Да, я согласен, есть некоторый дух соперничества у летчиков. Не говорю про друзей из одной эскадрильи, где это обязательно присутствует. А тут к нашему Су-33 израильские специалисты подлетели на Ф-16. Я допускаю, что наш мастер немного отвлекся, показывая некоторое преимущество Су по пилотажным характеристикам… Это естественно. Однако я далек от мысли, что наш пилот изображал из себя участника пилотажной группы «Стрижей» или «Русских Витязей». Тут на дороге хозяин девятки, притапливает педальку показывая хозяину восьмерки, что он не «лыком шит», но тот то не уступает… Но что б учить…
Тем более, как правильно говорилось, израильтяне не рассматривают Россию как вероятного противника и более того - ее военное присутствие в этом районе. А "Кузнецов" там был просто как "неожиданный гость", даже если он опять туда соберется, то его так и будут рассматривать - без боязни, злобы, но с интересом и удивлением. 
И причем здесь горячие финские парни на Ф-18 ?
Так что в действительности на уровне исполнителей, т.е. участников, все значительно проще и скромнее. А то, что люди выдают свои выдумки за реальность – их дело…

----------


## Flight level

> или о том что  они либо  такие неучи, что даже тип самолета потенциального противника определить не могут...))  они  ведь не только тип, они  возможности  знать должны, стыд и срам!
> либо  видели его кмов за 20))) ибоближе подлететь  испугались)) наши летчики финнские ф-18 безошибочно определяют) и фоткают))))


Если бы у них как и у нас и была бы такая же рабоче-крестьянская армия эта мысль про неучей может быть и прокатила....но увы у них
в ВВС лётчиком попасть не так просто как у нас поэтому и отбор в том числе и по уровню интелекта не сравним.

Так что пусть наши летчики и дальше безошибочно определяют и фоткают на это у них учённости хватит.

----------


## maxik

ага у  нас летуны одни неучи и двоешники))  а  все умные сидят на форумах)) эт  я в курсе))

----------


## Flight level

А ты из каких будешь из первых или из вторых.

Я лично из первых сидящих на форумах.

----------


## maxik

без сайликов не понимают)  эт я  подначиваю тех кто летунов неучами считает))  отношусь к ним по другому ибо))  если кто обиделся то он меня непонял)

----------


## Flight level

Дело не в том что понял или не понял,а в том что моделисты опять всякую ерунду пишут)))

----------

